

How to start a social movement - rphillips
http://www.cs.unm.edu/~aaron/blog/archives/2010/10/how_to_start_a.htm

======
sharadgopal
Its from his TED talk:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movemen...](http://www.ted.com/talks/derek_sivers_how_to_start_a_movement.html)

~~~
stretchwithme
thanks for the link

------
najirama
Wow - this is a powerful analysis of a powerful idea. He crystallizes a notion
that I've always sensed subconsciously but never realized _actually_. The
importance of the "first follower" is now etched into my mind.

Thanks for sharing.

------
camz
This was awesome. It's one of the few things I've seen that literally shows a
transformative event on video.

